# calls per shift



## Joe (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty self explanatory. We work 24's and im just trying to see how you guys fair. What's the average number of calls you do? Do u cancel alot of transport everything? Lately we have run avg of 15 per shift with just about no cancels and long er waits.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 24, 2012)

12h shifts.

day shifts are quieter as we have 3 trucks on. Nights are busier as there is only 1 truck. I work on the day/night truck. 2-4 calls per truck during the day and 3-6 at night.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 24, 2012)

8 hours shifts.

Only get called to ALS triaged calls.

2-3 a shift.


BLS can easily do 8 runs in 8 hours depending on how they wanna make their day work for them.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 24, 2012)

We average about 5-6 calls in 24 hours.  We probably transport 80-85% of all our runs.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 24, 2012)

7-9 in a twelve hr shift.

Prob 3-4 get transported and the rest I hop on with ALS and assist on the way to the ER.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2012)

Average 6-10 in a 12 but I've had days where we run 13-15 in a 12. 

16 hr cars usually average 10-12 but sometimes they can end up running the entire shift which is ridiculous.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 24, 2012)

12 hour shifts we normally get 6-10 transports. I don't count cancels and AMAs as runs.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2012)

firefite said:


> 12 hour shifts we normally get 6-10 transports. I don't count cancels and AMAs as runs.



That's a good point. We run more but get cancelled enroute/on scene or AMAs


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 24, 2012)

8-14 transports in a 16hr shift.

7-12 on a 12hr truck.





At my last agency, in a rural county, the trucks averaged 4-8 calls... and a 37% refusal rate


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 24, 2012)

FT Fire: 12-20 per apparatus in a 24
FT Ems: 15-20 or more in a 24

PT Ems 1: Average is about 6 in a 24

PT Ems 2: Average 6 in a 12


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 24, 2012)

We average 5-7 in a 24. Transport is 45 min to 1 hr. In the snowed had Sunday, one call took 4.5 hours.


----------



## FourLoko (Feb 25, 2012)

10 hour IFT taxi

Average 5-6 calls a day


----------



## awestmo (Feb 25, 2012)

8-12 calls out of ~20 trucks in 132 square miles in a 12hr shift. 

In the summer it's the latter.

Last year we ran 121,000.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 25, 2012)

At the FT job today:  day BLS truck 1 did 14 calls, 11 transports, truck 2 did 17 calls with 11 transports.  ALS 1 did 4 runs with 3 transports, ALS 3 did 9 runs with 3 transports.   Typical for BLS is between 12 and 20 jobs, with the summer time being significantly busier.

Worked Thursday in the suburbs..... 12 hour shift became 14 hour shift became 16 hour shift.  did one call at noon because the other crew was getting food, other than that, nothing at all (i think they had two calls during the day).  typical day is between 4 and 10 calls in 12 hours, with most days being closer to 6.

Overall, I think we did something like 80,000 calls last year.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 25, 2012)

At the private I work for, when working ALS, we can do 22-26 is not unheard of on a 24. Most are extremely short IFT transports, the others are fairly short 911s <5mi transports, although often some ER wait time. I don't think i've had an ALS 24 with less than 10 shifts before, and generally between 15-20. 
We'll see how that pace changes when we move to ePCRs soon...


----------



## 46Young (Feb 25, 2012)

Fire based transporting department. 4.76 calls per medic unit, on average. Some don't turn a wheel, others run 9-10 most days. Calls average one hour to an hour and fifteen minutes.

We work a 56 hour week, 24 on, 24 off, 24 on, 24 off, 24 on, 96 off. Barring a disaster or significant incident, personnel cannot work in excess of 36 hours straight. This includes mandatory holdover, which is infrequent.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 26, 2012)

5-6 calls in 10 hour day shift is typical. Most are bread and butter IFT, some emergencies thrown in now and then with short transport times usually. 8 hour nights rarely get more than 4 calls.


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Most days 3-4 calls. Often though we do a "City" trip. That can kill 5-6 hrs or more, especially if we have to wait with a pt.


----------



## Medic535 (Mar 1, 2012)

I work at two services, one we run 1-3 calls on average in 24 hours (that's study time for school) the other is is 10-16 a shift. But that's the difference is a remotely rural service and a urban service.  The difference is those 1-3 calls tend to be ALS and warranted and the 10-16 calls are 95% bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:, don't even need a ambulance and filled up by medicaid using welfare ho's. :censored::censored::censored::censored: like responding to a headache just to have the patient ask for a Tylenol when she lives across the street from a 24hr gas station....Both services are 24hr shifts


----------



## truetiger (Mar 1, 2012)

It really depends. We do an average of 35 calls/day with 5 day crews, 4 night, and 2 swing. 12 hour shifts.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 1, 2012)

We run 3-5 calls a 12 hour shift on average. With offload delay though time per call can be multiple hours. Also add in stand-by's when we shuffle from station to station to cover off other crews on calls and we can be away from our base for much of the shift.


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 1, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> We average about 5-6 calls in 24 hours.  We probably transport 80-85% of all our runs.



Ditto.


----------



## CDub (Mar 1, 2012)

15-20 on average for a 24


----------



## Bullets (Mar 2, 2012)

EMS job 1-8-10 in 12 Hrs

EMS Job 2-15-20 in 12 hrs

At EMS Job 2, 3 trucks did 33 calls in 12hrs, probably the most ive seen

Personally ive done 20 in a 12hr, all transports, one transport was literally 4 minutes from responding to available


----------



## rmabrey (Mar 2, 2012)

We average 10-13 in a 12 hour shift.  

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## awesomemedic (Mar 28, 2012)

One service I work for does 24 hour shifts and we average 9 with some being IFT to higher care of 45 min transport time. Main service I work for now averages 6 in 12 hour shifts with most being 911 transports.


----------



## Angel21228 (Mar 31, 2012)

Usually run about 4-5 calls per 8 hours!


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 7, 2012)

On my rural county ambulance: 0-2 in 24 hours.
On my busy urban ambulance: 4-10 in 12 hours.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 9, 2012)

we average about 2 calls;  a   WEEK.

  So I don't ever want to hear people complain that they are at a slow service.
  I have been here 46months and have had 76 patients (and I can remember all of them).


----------



## fast65 (Apr 9, 2012)

We're a semi-rural agency and work 24hr shifts. Our call volume usually breaks down like this:

Fall and winter: 1-4 911 calls per shift, 1-2 out of town transfers.

Spring and summer: 5-10 911 calls per shift, 1-2 out of town transfers.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 9, 2012)

johnrsemt said:


> we average about 2 calls;  a   WEEK.
> 
> So I don't ever want to hear people complain that they are at a slow service.
> I have been here 46months and have had 76 patients (and I can remember all of them).



And it's still a paid service?!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2012)

12 hour shifts, ALS calls only. Between 3 and 6.

8 dual medic chase units on per day. Some crews run more than others...


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 9, 2012)

Most of the services/companies I worked for ran about 12-14 transports per 24 hour shift. The "day cars" ran about 1 transport per 100 minutes. I am counting only transports because many of them were pre-scheduled transports. We usually had room in the schedule for unscheduled transports... When I was doing my internship, the FD ambulance ran about 12-15 transports per day. One of the 911 services I worked averaged 4-5 per 24 hour shift, and another 5-8 BLS transfers using a BLS unit. They used to double that... but another company moved in to the region and took a good chunk of their response district and it's little wonder why this little company died, and quickly.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Apr 10, 2012)

My record so far is 12 calls in a 10 hour shift....thats Milwaukee for you


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 10, 2012)

I work on a military base;  so yea, we are paid  and pretty good with great benefits.  Just S    L    O    W.

  Used to work 12 to 36 hr shifts at PT fire dept  and average about 6-8 runs in 12 hours.   Did 18 runs, 16 transports in a 12 hr shift once (still dept record I think);   did 33 runs with 31 transports in 24hr shift (heard that one got beat finally).
  IFT was 12hr shifts (HAH);  and averaged 2-10 runs per.   Did 11 runs in 3 hrs one night,  21 runs in full 12 hr shift.

   Used to average about 60-75 runs a week between the 2 jobs, working 100 hr weeks alot of the time.    another benefit about being where I am now;  I have only had 3 100 weeks in 4 years.


----------



## Maine iac (Apr 10, 2012)

johnrsemt said:


> we average about 2 calls;  a   WEEK.
> 
> So I don't ever want to hear people complain that they are at a slow service.
> I have been here 46months and have had 76 patients (and I can remember all of them).



Wow where do you work? Is it a small service for an even smaller, healthy town?


I typically run 8-11 transports for a 12 hour shift, or 5-8 transports for an 8 hour shift. I like being busy!

Really just depends on day versus night, temperatures, and where system status management puts me.


----------

